# A/D/S MX860 Anyone have crossover modules?



## hotdog1922 (Oct 6, 2007)

Want to change my MX860 to a 4 channel to power my comp speakers. It's set up for subs on 5-8 channels with low pass modules. Is that the only way I can do it is change modules?


----------

